

How to Organize a Successful Hacker News Meetup - KenjiCrosland
http://blog.evenues.com/post/2011/10/How-to-Plan-a-Successful-Meetup-for-an-Online-Community.aspx

======
Toddward
Using Meetup.com is a great idea - is there a meetup group for HN users in the
Bay Area?

~~~
alain94040
<http://www.hackersandfounders.com/>

No point in duplicating existing, successful groups.

~~~
Toddward
This is what I was looking for. Many thanks.

------
brlewis
If anybody's organizing a Boston-area HN meetup, please put me on your list.

~~~
scottmcleod
Whats a good e-mail? Send one to me: me@scott-mcleod.com

------
TimSchumann
Been to all of these so far, great events. Keep up the good work Zach.

